# UK dependant for ILR



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello all....
.
My name is Kevin, & i m new here.

I was wandering on internet to solve my doubts. I gathered much information.
" I applied for UK settlement visa (as a dependent child of mother and my step-father(Sponsor & british). 
points to rem..
I applied under 18.
Now i am over 18 since applying & my passport is expired.
Q: Will they just send my passport back for renewal OR reject my application?

Also, my mother will be eligible for ILR in next year. Can i apply with her?
OR
have to apply separately as OVER 18 now?

Can i apply with her after 1 year itself or i have to wait for her getting ILR, then apply?
Also tell which SET should i apply for...SET(F) or SET(O)?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Also know that i am going there to study as well to settle.
Thus, i want ILR as soon as possible in order to pay the Home fees at university. 

So, i am trying to know if i can apply immediately after my mother gets ILR where both my parents are settled, i will be given ILR.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kevinukuser said:


> Hello all....
> .
> My name is Kevin, & i m new here.
> 
> ...


If they decide to issue you a visa, you will be asked to send in a new passport.



> Also, my mother will be eligible for ILR in next year. Can i apply with her?
> OR
> have to apply separately as OVER 18 now?
> 
> ...


When you are over 18, if you are applying at the same time as your parent, then on SET(O). If you are applying after she gets her ILR, then on form SET(F). You have to pass Life in the UK test and meet the English language requirement, test pass at B(1) or higher. Provided you don't leave an independent life (still living with your parents) and aren't married or in CP, you should be eligible for ILR.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

kevinukuser said:


> Also know that i am going there to study as well to settle.
> Thus, i want ILR as soon as possible in order to pay the Home fees at university.
> 
> So, i am trying to know if i can apply immediately after my mother gets ILR where both my parents are settled, i will be given ILR.


 ILR alone does not get you home fees at university. Even British citizens have residence requirements to meet to be eligible for local fees. Which means 3 years residence immediately prior to joining the course and the residence can not have been for the purpose of study.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> ILR alone does not get you home fees at university. Even British citizens have residence requirements to meet to be eligible for local fees. Which means 3 years residence immediately prior to joining the course and the residence can not have been for the purpose of study.


Yes, you are right, but i read on the website that a person with visa(except student visa) , who lived for atleast 3 years as Ordinary resident in UK can be considered as Home student, provided that not mainly for educational purpose.

But, as i said, i applied for settlement visa, thusi may not be classified as a student.
Please clarify me.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If they decide to issue you a visa, you will be asked to send in a new passport.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are over 18, if you are applying at the same time as your parent, then on SET(O). If you are applying after she gets her ILR, then on form SET(F). You have to pass Life in the UK test and meet the English language requirement, test pass at B(1) or higher. Provided you don't leave an independent life (still living with your parents) and aren't married or in CP, you should be eligible for ILR.


Thank you for your reply.
But, there goes another problem.

My mother applied for visa after 9th July 12. Thus, are there new rules for Spouse visa too. I thought it remained intact as before.

Also, if my mother apply after 4 more years, can i still apply for ILR as on my step-father(my Sponsor), who is a British citizen?

Thank you.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

kevinukuser said:


> Yes, you are right, but i read on the website that a person with visa(except student visa) , who lived for atleast 3 years as Ordinary resident in UK can be considered as Home student, provided that not mainly for educational purpose.
> 
> But, as i said, i applied for settlement visa, thusi may not be classified as a student.
> Please clarify me.


 If you are in the UK what visa are you currently on?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> If you are in the UK what visa are you currently on?


I am not in UK, actually i have applied for settlement(under 18 dependent) visa. I am 18 now.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So it will be 3 years from when you arrive to live in the uk so long as you have ILR when you apply to university. If you do not have ILR because you need to wait longer because you are classed as independent you wont get local fees until you do.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> So it will be 3 years from when you arrive to live in the uk so long as you have ILR when you apply to university. If you do not have ILR because you need to wait longer because you are classed as independent you wont get local fees until you do.


My mother got her Spouse visa on 10 July 13, can she get ILR after 2 years from then? If so, i can apply for ILR with her as a dependent child.
OR with 5 year route after 9 July 12, i wait and wait..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's when your mother APPLIED for her visa, not when it was issued, so she should still be under the old rules with ILR after 2 years.
You, however, haven't lived with your mother and are only now applying for settlement visa. Who have you been living with and on whom have you been financially dependent? Your application may well be turned down.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's when your mother APPLIED for her visa, not when it was issued, so she should still be under the old rules with ILR after 2 years.
> You, however, haven't lived with your mother and are only now applying for settlement visa. Who have you been living with and on whom have you been financially dependent? Your application may well be turned down.


Yes, but my mother applied first on 25 Sept 12 (after 9 july 12). Will it a 5-year wait?? I am financially dependent on my step-father.

Can i apply for ILR due to my step-father(Sponsor) being a British citizen?
OR
which is the quickest way to get an ILR?

Also,my mother is divorced with my first father. Do i need to show that custody of mine is with my mother?
If i need, will that be a 'Decree divorce' issued by court Or it's good to show the original 'Divorce statement' with signed by both my parents(a Notary)?

Thank you.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She has to wait 5 years. Your step father being British has no bearing on your application for ILR, if a wife has to wait 5 years why would a step child wait any less. 

Who have you been living with whilst your mother and step father were in the uk?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> She has to wait 5 years. Your step father being British has no bearing on your application for ILR, if a wife has to wait 5 years why would a step child wait any less.
> 
> Who have you been living with whilst your mother and step father were in the uk?


With my grandparents. AND do my mother need my custody(if if she is not my sponsor) ?
If yes, will it be a court order(decree divorce) OR a Notary divorce paper with signed by both parents and a Judge?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are over 18 custody arrangements shouldnt be relevant, wait for someone more knowledgeable to step in. Though at 18 you are an adult even though applying for a dependent child visa. Any British court would view you as an adult hence why you getting ILR is going to be off your own qualifying circumstances not your parents. You have actually been dependent on your grandparents then since your mother went to the UK as it is they who met all your day to day needs.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> If you are over 18 custody arrangements shouldnt be relevant, wait for someone more knowledgeable to step in. Though at 18 you are an adult even though applying for a dependent child visa. Any British court would view you as an adult hence why you getting ILR is going to be off your own qualifying circumstances not your parents. You have actually been dependent on your grandparents then since your mother went to the UK as it is they who met all your day to day needs.


Yeah, but in UK, it's my mother and step-father who takes care of mine. Both financially and emotionally. And as you said, it's case i am 18 now & do NOT need custody. But at the day i applied, i was under 18(and am going as a dependent).
Does this change what you said?
Does my Sponsor needs to show 'the sole responsibility' of mine oR my mother?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm I'm honestly not sure. Maybe Joppa will know. Wait and see if he posts.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your case is complicated and non-standard. I don't want to speculate on what the outcome for you will be, when you can apply for ILR and so on. I think you are on a shaky ground trying to present yourself as a dependant of your mother and stepfather, when you have been living with your grandparents in India for some time without significant financial input from UK. So it appears you need to qualify for ILR in your own right and not based on your mother.
You should sit down with an experienced professional advisor and go through the whole scenario together.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Your case is complicated and non-standard. I don't want to speculate on what the outcome for you will be, when you can apply for ILR and so on. I think you are on a shaky ground trying to present yourself as a dependant of your mother and stepfather, when you have been living with your grandparents in India for some time without significant financial input from UK. So it appears you need to qualify for ILR in your own right and not based on your mother.
> You should sit down with an experienced professional advisor and go through the whole scenario together.


For that Joppa, my parents send money from there, i have my account which is credited from UK. Thus, my sponsor takes care of my needs, i have my account details for proof.
Am i dependent of my mother or of my Step-father?

Thank you.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> Hmmm I'm honestly not sure. Maybe Joppa will know. Wait and see if he posts.


If i am regarded as a dependent of my Sponsor(step-father), then i don't need a custody. But, if i am going as dependent of mother, i need it then. AND my father earns money and not my mother.
Thank you.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Custody/sole responsibility and dependency are two different things, dont get them mixed up. 

You can be dependent on someone without them having custody/sole responsibility.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Financial dependence must be absolute, i.e. you would have been destitute without money from UK, not just to help you manage. In other words, you and your grandparents must have been 100% dependent on your mother and stepfather. Was it the case?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Financial dependence must be absolute, i.e. you would have been destitute without money from UK, not just to help you manage. In other words, you and your grandparents must have been 100% dependent on your mother and stepfather. Was it the case?


Not my grandparents, but I am financially dependent on my Step-father. My bank statements are full of credits and debits(mainly). My step-father credits my account.

So, is that my sole-responsibility already with my step-father as he married with my mother? Is that at all related to my mother(not having my custody)?

Thank you.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, you lived with your grandparents. They bought the food, paid the bills, rent etc. If you are claiming dependence on your step father you need to show he has been giving your grandparents money to care for you and cover those costs. 

Him sending you money is irrelevant as you as a child were not responsible for paying rent, bills etc.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> No, you lived with your grandparents. They bought the food, paid the bills, rent etc. If you are claiming dependence on your step father you need to show he has been giving your grandparents money to care for you and cover those costs.
> 
> Him sending you money is irrelevant as you as a child were not responsible for paying rent, bills etc.


Also, last time when my mother came India, she gave the left over money to my grandpa before returning back. Also, these money plays a part in daily and utility payments. He gives money to me when needed.
My grandpa is off to the work since 6 years. My both uncle are settled in US. Thus, they use to send the money to my grandparents
Thus ,indirectly my mother & step-father play a part of money for me. Isn't it.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

URGENT: 
Q: Since first applying, i am 18 year old now and my step-father is my Sponsor(British) & mother is on settlement visa in UK. How can i prove that the sole-responsibility of mine is to my Sponsor? Is it the marriage with my mother?

Also, do my mother need to have my custody from the court(being divorced) OR it's not at all depended on my mother(not having custody) as Sponsor is my step-father?

Confused, please help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you are clutching at straw. It will be very difficult (next to impossible) to qualify for ILR.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

I missed a document to submit at the Visa office. I want to know if I can send it via courier to the British High commission OR to Home office. Will they accept? 
Please post a quick reply...any advice


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You can't send any additional information unless they request it.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Generally not. You need to send everything when applying, sending it now will not mean it will end up on the desk of the person assessing your application and they may refuse your application depending on what it is you missed?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> Generally not. You need to send everything when applying, sending it now will not mean it will end up on the desk of the person assessing your application and they may refuse your application depending on what it is you missed?


Yes, but what if i include a paper informing them my GWF reference number, my Name, passport number and reason of delay. That will help them to locate my application. But my question is still intact, will they accept that and locate my application and include the document to it?
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No. You can't send any additional information unless they request it.


But will they just request the document without rejecting the application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Depends. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.


For that, the document i am talking about is "HM revenue for paid taxes" and "HM revenue of home(certifying no. of rooms or accommodation)".
Will that cost me or will they accept the documents via courier. 
NOTE: My application is pending to be assessed.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kevinukuser said:


> For that, the document i am talking about is "HM revenue for paid taxes" and "HM revenue of home(certifying no. of rooms or accommodation)".
> Will that cost me or will they accept the documents via courier.
> NOTE: My application is pending to be assessed.


As Joppa said, sometimes they will ask for the missing information and sometimes they will just refuse outright... it is impossible to know at this point how your application will be treated.

Also, you cannot just send in "more information" without having been asked for it. If you have forgotten to enclose some items, you will have to wait to see what they say. If you are lucky, you will be allowed to submit what is missing. If you are unlucky, your application will be refused and you'll have to re-apply again.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Today, i contacted UKVI and they told me to wait until a decision is made can be a better choice. But i cannot afford to be rejected with any stupid reason. Thus, i decided to send a letter of identity and documents to UKVI.

Need to know that where should i send them, to near British high commission OR to UK?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We have already explained to you that you can't send documents after you've applied unless they are requested.

We can't answer that question because if they do contact you for more documents THEY will give you directions on how to send them. It could be by post or it could be via email. All you can do is wait.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you just send unsolicited documents, they will ignore them.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

nyclon said:


> We have already explained to you that you can't send documents after you've applied unless they are requested.
> 
> We can't answer that question because if they do contact you for more documents THEY will give you directions on how to send them. It could be by post or it could be via email. All you can do is wait.


I thing is they usually reject in some cases with stupid reasons. Many solicitors advice me to take a chance and attach a letter with GWF, name and all information with a reason to submit late. They may or may not accept,but never ignore. Is there anyone who send them and are accepted?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

kevinukuser said:


> I thing is they usually reject in some cases with stupid reasons. Many solicitors advice me to take a chance and attach a letter with GWF, name and all information with a reason to submit late. If may or may not accept. Is there anyone who send them and are accepted?


 No, they reject visas because applicants fail to prove they meet the requirements. If you fail to check your application and ensure you send everything that is asked that is your problem not that of ukba. 

Like you have been told several times. They rarely request documents and if you send them unsolicited they will be ignored.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Friends, yesterday i got a response from them that they received my documents. It was proved that if in emergency or when a good reason, they do accept additional documents. 
But, it was the case that a decision was already made! So fast ! Thus i said them to return the documents.

I am instead happy and also worried how a decision made so fast! What will happen? Any GUESS ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell. You have to wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you Joppa, shel, nyclon and all those who helped me in the way. 

Joppa, by the way, 3 days ago I got an email from them that a decision has been made. But yet, no email or SMS received saying your Passport is dispatched or is ready to be collected. I worry if they were just lying to me as I today, found t my that my application is "yet to be assessed by an ECO". I doubt it, do you?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Who sent the email saying a decision had been made? 
How did you find out your application is yet to be assessed?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> Who sent the email saying a decision had been made?
> How did you find out your application is yet to be assessed?


An officer called me and then after i checked my email inbox to see that an email was sent informing that the decision is made. But yet the UKVI staff person wrote me that my application is yet not assessed by ECO, even now!


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Friends, i got the decision for my visa today. It is rejected purely due to lack of evidence provided for the sole-responsibility of mine. Also they ask me for proof of my non-involvement with my natural father and the involvement with Sponsor( step-father). Like how he plays active role in my upbringing. Now after getting 'Right to appeal', i want some advice from you all--
"Should i opt for paper-appeal' to get the decision faster? Is it better?
Also, how can i ensure that the decision is overturned without a hearing? 

ECO written me that if i can provide all required documents, it can be done without a hearing.
Thank you for that.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

More experienced UK board members may think differently but I didnt think you had much chance from the start for reasons already given. Your age, having not been living with them and being dependent on someone else mainly. 

Paper hearing is faster but there is no guarantee to get it overturned. You have a hardcase to prove having applied just before you turned 18


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kevinukuser said:


> URGENT:
> Q: Since first applying, i am 18 year old now and my step-father is my Sponsor(British) & mother is on settlement visa in UK. How can i prove that the sole-responsibility of mine is to my Sponsor? Is it the marriage with my mother?
> 
> Also, do my mother need to have my custody from the court(being divorced) OR it's not at all depended on my mother(not having custody) as Sponsor is my step-father?
> ...





kevinukuser said:


> Friends, i got the decision for my visa today. It is rejected purely due to lack of evidence provided for the sole-responsibility of mine. *Also they ask me for proof of my non-involvement with my natural father and the involvement with Sponsor( step-father). Like how he plays active role in my upbringing.*


That's going to be difficult to prove, given that you are 18 years old (an adult), you live in India and your step-father lives in the UK, and you live with your Grandparents. 

One would also expect an 18 year old to be fairly independent and being able to make up your own mind as to what you want to do with your life, like if you want to go to university or not or if you want to start working instead. There's hardly much need for your step-father to contribute to your upbringing... you're an adult, for all intents and purposes (even Article 1 of the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child states this).

The argument could also be made that because you are now 18, and considered to be an adult, you should be able to find work, as an adult, which means that you technically would no longer be dependent on your grandparents and your step-father. If they can prove their case on this fact, your appeal would surely be upheld and you would have to find a different way to qualify for ILR.




kevinukuser said:


> Now after getting 'Right to appeal', i want some advice from you all--
> *"Should i opt for paper-appeal' to get the decision faster? Is it better?
> Also, how can i ensure that the decision is overturned without a hearing?
> *
> ...


There is no guarantee that your refusal would be overturned regardless of whether you lodged a paper appeal or had a hearing. You would still have to prove that your birth father has no contact with and offers no support for you and that your step dad plays an active part in your upbringing (again, difficult to prove, given your age)... I would imagine that you would also have to come up with a _very_ compelling case as to why you can't work to support yourself and why your Mother and step father must continue to give you money for your survival, especially as it appears that your Grandparents offer some form of support in the form of your living with them and their feeding you.

In any event, the whole point of your appeal would likely be moot, given that your Mum still has to wait 4 more years to get ILR and you, if you were granted a visa to come to the UK, would have to wait 5 years for ILR... by that time, you will be almost 23 and would no longer have a case to argue that you are dependent on her and your step father. The UKBA would still argue that at age 23 you are an adult and capable of working to support yourself and that any support from your mother and step-father could be viewed as an indulgence on their part.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

kevinukuser said:


> Friends, i got the decision for my visa today. It is rejected purely due to lack of evidence provided for the sole-responsibility of mine. Also they ask me for proof of my non-involvement with my natural father and the involvement with Sponsor( step-father). Like how he plays active role in my upbringing. Now after getting 'Right to appeal', i want some advice from you all--
> "Should i opt for paper-appeal' to get the decision faster? Is it better?
> Also, how can i ensure that the decision is overturned without a hearing?
> 
> ...


 Can you write out exactly what the rejection letter says?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it but not surprised. We did say you have a weak case.
I don't know what to suggest. There is little chance of it being overturned. A fresh strategy and planning needed.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. In the refusal letter, it was mentioned that there will be no problem with appeal even if i get to 18. I will be still considered a dependent(under 18). 

Secondly, i have a notary made after the court decision which gives the parental responsibility to my mother,which they asked for. Also, i lived as many 14 years with my mother(only). My case has no financially weak point. But, even though i provided the bank statements, they say to prove that Sponsor plays active role in my daily expenses. Now what?

Lastly, i heard and read that many cases are overturned by ECM review in few weeks of appeal. Will it be possible in my case?
Thank you.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Its not just about your mum having custody or the fact that you only lived with your mum until she left for the UK. Under UK rules your father would still be entitled to visits and have a role in your life as your father even if he did not have custody unless he had been banned from doing so by a Court Order, which is rare and only granted in cases of abuse. 

So you need to show that he did not have contact with you. That he was banned from doing so or choose not to, which is usually shown by a legal document with him giving his permission for you to go and live in the UK or a Court Order giving your mum rights to move you there without dads agreement. 

Your sponsor needs to be the person who you are 100% dependent on. As I said previously any sums he sent to you are not relevant really. You need to show your grandparents accounts showing he was sending them money for your upbringing and not small amounts, enough to house, feed, clothe and educate you on a regular basis. If this can not be shown it shows you are not dependent on him but on your grandparents. 

I think it is highly unlikely it will be turned over before the appeal date which can take many months to be held. Turning over happens when there is a simple document missing not in complicated cases, which is what you have.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you all to post your invaluable replies. I am now convinced that relationship of mine with my sponsor plays the main role. Whether it is financial or my upbringing. For that, i will send my Bank statements showing the credits made by my Sponsor. For upbringing, the relation is same.
Lawyer told me that oral hearing is a better way for winning, but take 6 months. 
Can I go on 'Visitor's Visa' to UK to attend the hearing? The same is also a 6 month visa!
If i go, and after i win the case, will they provide me with settlement visa in the UK itself or i need to return?
I am waiting for a professional guidance to appeal...
Thank you all once again.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> Its not just about your mum having custody or the fact that you only lived with your mum until she left for the UK. Under UK rules your father would still be entitled to visits and have a role in your life as your father even...


Thank you _shel. My father visits India twice in a year. He is coming this October. Maybe i get visa until then if they find it straight forward and unjust to me(as ECO overlooked many of the documents presented and declared missing!).


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Tomorrow, i am sending the documents to 1st tier tribunal via courier. Should i send the documents which the ECO asked me OR send all the supporting documents?
Thank you.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You still didn't type out the full letter rejecting your visa?


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

_shel said:


> You still didn't type out the full letter rejecting your visa?


I remember...i just haven't looked it. I will surely write the refusal letter today. Before, i need to get t=some time. But surely today!


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Friends, as our lawyer said, we collected some documents. Like an affidavit from grandparents that they give the sole-responsibility of mine to my mother as they are going to US and my saving account statement showing credits made by my stepfather. Now i send it to UK and they will forward it for appeal. We know that ECM review is quickest thus made a strong appeal with covering letter and information letter for all details of my case thus in to make it simple for ECM. Morever, i will also send a letter from MP(member of parliament) to ECM on right time. 

My case was a noteworthy for all types of application indeed i.e., applied at an edge and appealed with a strong base. 

CAN ANYONE SAY HOW MUCH TIME IT TAKES IN 'paper appeal'? Is it 3-4 months?


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

kevinukuser said:


> Friends, as our lawyer said, we collected some documents. Like an *affidavit from grandparents that they give the sole-responsibility of mine to my mother as they are going to US *and my saving account statement showing credits made by my stepfather. Now i send it to UK and they will forward it for appeal. We know that ECM review is quickest thus made a strong appeal with covering letter and information letter for all details of my case thus in to make it simple for ECM. Morever, i will also send a letter from MP(member of parliament) to ECM on right time.
> 
> My case was a noteworthy for all types of application indeed i.e., applied at an edge and appealed with a strong base.
> 
> CAN ANYONE SAY HOW MUCH TIME IT TAKES IN 'paper appeal'? Is it 3-4 months?


I think the affidavit is going to make your case harder to prove. Your grandparents have essentially admitted responsibility over you prior to and during the time you applied. All that does is prove that you were not dependent on your mother and step father, totally justifying their denial of your visa. Since you are now legally an adult, you are expected to be responsible for yourself (unless there is a diagnosed physical or mental reason why you're unable to). I really don't see any way that your refusal will be overturned.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Totally agree and whilst you feel you're case is special and noteworthy in the spectrum of applications yours is not really the most noteworthy given your circumstances and the time you applied. 

However as you now have legal representation dont you think its best directing your questions to them? It is what you are paying them for! 

You are looking at significantly more than 3 months.


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

Clearing...in the affidavit, it was not written that the parental responsibility is with grandparents. It was written that since they are going out of country, they would no longer able to stay with me so in the sense suggested that i should go to UK with my mother.

While, when should i get the 'acknowledgement' letter form 1st-tier tribunal? I send them on this 7th September. I thought i should get in 15 days. Suggestions??


----------

